
Halley VI: Dropping in on the British Antarctic Survey - benologist
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35717932
======
versteegen
I was expecting this article to be about (or mention) the the huge crack in
the Brunt ice shelf that's growing towards the base at 1.7km/year. By
coincidence I was reading this article about it yesterday:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28600-massive-
crevass...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28600-massive-crevasse-in-
the-ice-forces-early-move-for-antarctic-base/)

------
Lio
That is one cool looking research station.

Halley VI reminds me of what I imagined the sled train in Neil Stephenson's
Anathem would look like.

I understand that the main purpose is so that they can move the station but I
wonder how being on stilts effects the energy consumption of the station.

------
Toenex
It took me a minute to realise why there are only read and blue sections.

